# Leak detection



## Tonyb (Jun 17, 2009)

What are you currently using for refrigant leak detection? We do the bubble test, nitrogen pressure checks. Had an electronic checker but died. I am looking for a new one. What is the best out there?


----------



## LJH (Jun 17, 2009)

The d-tek select is the most common one we use


----------



## jcook (Jun 18, 2009)

*cheap deals*

Beware of cheap deals on electronic leak detectors some will not pick 410a :thumbsup:


----------



## LJH (Jun 17, 2009)

The d-tek will pick up r410a it trades for appox $350.00


----------



## Tonyb (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone used the Tek Mate?


----------



## LJH (Jun 17, 2009)

Tek-mate is like the d-tek's little brother it is good for small residential jobs but it doesn't have rechargable batteries (uses 2 d batteries which last about 6 hours)


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

We have had great luck with the Bacharac (spelling?) 
I'm not sure the model of the one in my truck now but it has tips that I can change to sniff Natural gas and L.P also.
Scooter
Oh yeah, it does pick up 410!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

heh, my h10 is the best one yet.

It's got a cord but I never have to worry about bad readings from low battery power.


----------



## LJH (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes i'm familiar with the bacharach i think the part# is 19-8038 very good unit as well we use the tif8800a for combustion gas works very well


----------

